# Non- workout day protein shake



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 1, 2002)

What is a good source of carbs to use in a protein shake to get about, say, 40g of carbs on non-workout days.  I assume there's no reason to cause an insulin spike, so what would be good to use?


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 1, 2002)

*HELP!!!*

Anyone? I'm supposed to have one soon!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 1, 2002)

If you don't need the spike then why have carbs at all? Add a tbsp of flax or 3 tbsp of cream...or if you want carbs...try a slow burning carb like oats or sweet potato


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 1, 2002)

The only reason I was going to have carbs with my protein shake was because I thought you were supposed to evenly spread your protein, carbs and fat out over your 6 meals.  The main reason I was looking for carbs in the shake is basically because I don't wanna make and eat 6 whole meals, because I would like to have some free time.  

I was curious, however, if there's any problem with doing what you said w8, and not having carbs in a shake, but if I did that, could I replace the carb calories with fat calories?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, I'd have to look at your entire diet really...but to answer your question yes, you can replace the carbs w/ the fat. You should split your protein evenly throughout the day, and make sure you have either fat or carbs in each meal...but you don't have to have carbs AND fat in each and every meal.


----------



## TheIcon2 (Aug 2, 2002)

Why not drink your shake and have some brocoli or string beans along with it.


----------



## gopro (Aug 2, 2002)

One of my favorite quickee meals is a protein shake with oatmeal. However, you can also do as w8lifter said and use fats instead...flax oil or even natty peanut butter. This works especially well later in the day when we become less efficient at processing carbs.


----------



## twarrior (Aug 4, 2002)

Quote from Gopro
"use fats instead...flax oil or even natty peanut butter. "

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I've seen all sorts of peanut butter before, but I haven't been able to find the "Natty" kind!!!!!! Is that in the health food section???


----------



## twarrior (Aug 4, 2002)

Yea, I know... natty=natural......just having some fun


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> Quote from Gopro
> "use fats instead...flax oil or even natty peanut butter. "
> 
> ...



Almost all supermarkets carry natural peanut butter.
You will find it in the section with all the other brands of peanut butter.
Just look at the ingredients on the label.
The natural peanut butter will only list peanuts or peanuts and salt as it's ingredients.
Stay away from any brands that list partially hydronated oils as one of it's ingredients.


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> Yea, I know... natty=natural......just having some fun



I said natty, but you are just nutty!


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> Yea, I know... natty=natural......just having some fun



Damn it!
I finally get to answer a question with my limited knowledge of bodybuilding nutrition and the question turns out to be a joke.

I only know two things about bodybuilding nutrition:
1)Protein is good
2)Natural peanut butter can be found in supermarkets.

Eye Yam Wee Tah Didd, Sofa King Wee Tah Didd!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chest Rockwell *_
> 
> 
> Damn it!
> ...


----------

